# May I...make...a shameless plug...



## Loop (Jan 8, 2011)

Luckily, I don't have to worry about BHA or BHT. I live in North Carolina  Nothing causes cancer here.

Cool blog. I think most of the easily available food these days is terrible for you because all of the things they add to it, but sadly it doesn't stop me from eating it. Until a large majority of manufacturers start to care, it's really hard to only eat the good stuff. Me and my GF have been trying to make an effort to eat more natural and organic stuff, but it's always so much more expensive and not much selection. At least that's the way it is where I live. I imagine that it's not so bad in some places like California though.


----------



## mgamer20o0 (Mar 8, 2007)

you forgot the pic....










by the way i love shameless plugs


----------



## defiesexistence (Sep 13, 2010)

Nice, nice! Glad to know there's a few on here who think alternatively about modern-day food. We have been into the healthy living for 5 years now. Bought a water distiller, got rid of that microwave, and eat nothing but organic food. I was raised reading labels, and I can't say I'm sorry for it.

Loop, grow a garden! Organic produce is expensive, and you have a good variety of plants you could choose for your non-carcinogenic climate in NC. Container gardening or growing things hydroponically in your tanks (make sure your fish eat right) would be a way to go if you don't have much yard space.


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

:thumbsup: cool blog. we only eat organic or nonprocessed foods & support local farmers.


----------



## fresh.salty (Jul 2, 2010)

I'd rather pay the 91¢ per day for the four prescriptions I need to cover up and correct living how I wanted and eating and drinking what I wanted for 54 years. 

It's been fun. lol


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks guys!

Loop, yes organic produce is expensive. Support a local farmers market if you can.

mgamer20o0 thanks for the "plug"...haha

defisexistence...reading labels is critical...gotta know all the possible sugar names! lol 
I'm actually looking at starting an organic garden. Probably about a 1/4 acre with chickens. The container gardening has always interested me.

nonconductive...:thumbs up:

fresh.salty...to each his own...thats cool.


----------

